# Old Cabin



## swimswithtrout (Aug 29, 2011)

This is the interior of a long abandoned line shack in the middle of nowhere, WY, USA  It's also an "older" photo, shot in 2004 on a Nike N90s while using up my Provia stockpile.


----------



## Reece Man (Aug 30, 2011)

It's too busy for my taste. There are too many areas of highlights and none of which are on a definite subject.


----------

